# Alternative to P99?



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

So I was about to purchase the P99, however I'd also like either the Mosconi 6to8 or the Arc PS8 so the P99 seamed a bit overkill. Is there a unit that will do CD, a USB mass storage device, and ipod. Here's the kicker I'd like it to have optical out so I can go straight to the dsp. Is the only way to do this a CarPC?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't know about the optical out but i'm sure you've seen this http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ioneers-knockout-punch-alpines-cda-117-a.html


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

I have, thank you for the link.


----------



## 1998993C2S (Feb 2, 2011)

If I recall the Germany based firm, Willkommen bei Carhifi Store will modify several HUs so as to have the SPDiF output that you're seeking. The recent production Mosconi 6to8 accomodates SPDiF if I'm not mistaken. The shop's ^ owner Frank Miketta authored much of the Mosconi 6to8. Maybe you email the guy,,, couldn't hurt.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you for that link, I've chosen to go the carpc DSP route.


----------



## JScherbain (Mar 25, 2012)

Not to question your choices or anything - perhaps I'm looking at it from a different perspective than you are but aside from having to swap between iPod and USB stick due to only having one USB port, wouldn't the P99 be more cost effective and still offer all of the sound quality and benefits of a dedicated dsp while eliminating the need to find a HU with optical out or going the car pc route?


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

JScherbain said:


> Not to question your choices or anything - perhaps I'm looking at it from a different perspective than you are but aside from having to swap between iPod and USB stick due to only having one USB port, wouldn't the P99 be more cost effective and still offer all of the sound quality and benefits of a dedicated dsp while eliminating the need to find a HU with optical out or going the car pc route?



I do see what your saying, it's just that for about 1500 I can build a unit that far surpasses the ability of the p99 in many ways. DSP processing being one of them. I cant justify having the pioneer end up being just a transport, in the end thats what it would be for me.


----------



## JScherbain (Mar 25, 2012)

Gotcha , if in the end that's all it would be and you want more DSP than what it offers then I get it =) I'm currently in the middle of deciding which way to go myself for a head unit / dsp solution, but my requirements likely differ.

What'd you dig up for a car pc? I haven't really looked into those options...


----------



## basshead (Sep 12, 2008)

JScherbain said:


> What'd you dig up for a car pc? I haven't really looked into those options...


_*Shameless plug alert!!!*_

You could go with this http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/121133-carpc-parts.html


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

well you could do something like this ...DEQX Products which is what Scott B used in his championship car if I'm not mistaken. Or you could go this route...http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/26023-fs-ultimate-audio-processor.html

here is the link for audiolense Juice HiFi
console console sound modular studio : Host for VST Plugins & DirectX(DX) | How to use | Buying | Useful Information

here is what I've come up with at this point for the system, this will probably change though as I will ask a few people to review it before I purchase and add a few more things of course, power supply. cd/dvd player, better soundcard...
Touch screen 209.95 http://store.mp3car.com/Lilliput_629GL_70NP_C_T_DVI_7_VGA_Touchscreen_wi_p/mon-057.htm
Mother board: 139.95
http://store.mp3car.com/Intel_Desktop_Board_DH67CF_Media_Series_motherbo_p/mtb-071.htm
processor: 129.99
http://store.mp3car.com/Intel_Core_i3_2100_Sandy_Bridge_3_1GHz_2_x_256KB_L_p/cpu-018.htm
Memory: 20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...-Memory+(Desktop+Memory)-_-Crucial-_-20148346
Storage:144.95
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?sku=768801&Q=&O=productlist&is=REG&A=details


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

whoever said:


> I do see what your saying, it's just that for about 1500 I can build a unit that far surpasses the ability of the p99 in many ways. DSP processing being one of them. I cant justify having the pioneer end up being just a transport, in the end thats what it would be for me.


So are you looking to have the ability to do room correction in the time domain? Or what other options are you looking to do with a PC setup? I'm considering the P99 in the future but wanted to explore some other options.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes, I've just begun really researching though, right now I plan on using the phase linear eq pluggin Linear Phase EQ - Equalizer Plugin | Waves. I'm planning to use this striclty for audio/dsp. I'm not really concerned with movies etc etc, although it can easily incorporate that if one wanted to.


----------



## JScherbain (Mar 25, 2012)

whoever said:


> Yes, I've just begun really researching though, right now I plan on using the phase linear eq pluggin Linear Phase EQ - Equalizer Plugin | Waves. I'm planning to use this striclty for audio/dsp. I'm not really concerned with movies etc etc, although it can easily incorporate that if one wanted to.


My goals are somewhat similar and I too am still in "research mode" . I don't care about video, navigation, backup cameras, and as for satellite radio & HD radio, I could take em or leave em. SQ is priority 1- within reason - it is "just a car" after all and I do the majority of my "serious listening" in my home studio.

SO, my plan thus far is 2-way components for the front with as wide and even a frequency response as possible, nothing for rear-fill, and a 10" sub in the back crossed over at 75-80 hz.

With that plan in mind - I've determined that the DEH-80PRS and the right amp setup will meet my needs and give me pretty much all the DSP I'll need - I can run the components active, maintain time delay adjustment for each tweeter / midrange woofer independently of each other, and I've got 16 bands of seperate L/R EQ. I'll have two USB ports, a CD player, and aux. analogue audio in - the only real down side is there's no satellite radio adapter for this unit but I could get one of those dual car/house portables and plug into the aux. in if I really wanted to - not terribly concerned about it. As for HD radio, there are no HD radio stations here and besides who puts in a SQ system to listen to the radio?

If I stepped up to the DEX-P99RS I'd have all that and then some, borderline overkill... - The key differences being higher bit DSP processing (not to be confused with the DAC chips which for all we know are identical in both units) - I'm not sure if this translates to improved sound quality when my main source is apple lossless from an iPod, or if it simply means more DSP functions that I might not benefit from, more channels of time adjustment that I won't use, 32 bands of seperate L/R EQ instead of 16 (ehhh......might be nice, might just be more to fuss with for little benefit) 1 USB instead of 2, and satellite radio ready.


P.S.

Not trying to jack your thread, just sharing my views / line of thinking and what I've come up with for myself.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

JScherbain said:


> My goals are somewhat similar and I too am still in "research mode" . I don't care about video, navigation, backup cameras, and as for satellite radio & HD radio, I could take em or leave em. SQ is priority 1- within reason - it is "just a car" after all and I do the majority of my "serious listening" in my home studio.
> 
> SO, my plan thus far is 2-way components for the front with as wide and even a frequency response as possible, nothing for rear-fill, and a 10" sub in the back crossed over at 75-80 hz.
> 
> ...


The dsp processing that I am looking to implement is in regards to the enviornment the stereo is going to be playing in, NOT the complexity of design or amount of drivers per say... 
AND thats not to say you cannot achieve great results without a good DSP processor.


----------



## JScherbain (Mar 25, 2012)

whoever said:


> The dsp processing that I am looking to implement is in regards to the enviornment the stereo is going to be playing in, NOT the complexity of design or amount of drivers per say...
> AND thats not to say you cannot achieve great results without a good DSP processor.


I hear ya - was just sharing some conclusions I've come to (again for my goals).

The DSP for the environment and number of drivers do kind of go hand in hand though, basically what I was trying to illustrate was that in my scenario I've got cross over control, and time adjustment for each driver as well as seperate L/R EQ - which is what you want to tune the system for the environment. Granted you will get a whole lot more EQ flexibility with a stand-alone DSP or PC running some serious EQ software and with a decent calibration mic. you can do wonders with software based RTA's.

Will you still be sending audio to the amp(s) with a digital connection? (just curious)


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

yup, I want the wonder, awe, amazement!

just as a side note, I've asked the administrator to please move this thread to the carpc forum. I'm going to start a build log.

To answer your question, at the start I will be using one of these...
ESI - GIGAPORT HD

later I would like to add these in place of the gigaport (maybe)
ODAC NwAvGuy: ODAC Update


----------



## JScherbain (Mar 25, 2012)

cool. looking forward to following along and seeing / reading how it goes.


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

I just thought I'd share this, because well, in my build log I commited to go beyond who I know myself to be, and to really get to know people in this community, I think part of that is being vulnerable sooo... one of the things that I've been noticing through all this design and build process is that, in the background "chatter" of my mind, I occur to myself as stupid and not capable. Thats what often shows up when I'm challenging myself. With that I've purchased some items that I probably would not choose again, however live and learn. This is the system I am putting together. I've purchased everything so far except the screen is on backorder. 

Screen: 7" capacitive touch screen
Double DIN Multi Touch Capacitive Mini Touch 700 7" VGA Touch Screen Monitor with auto switching auto power on 450 nit high brightness LCD panel and 800 x 480 support 

CD/DVD drive:External USB Slot Loading Panasonic UJ 875 DVD R/RW
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

Flash: Intel 520 Series 120 GB SATA 6 Gb/s 2.5-Inch Solid-StateDrive
Amazon.com: Intel 520 Series 120 GB SATA 6 Gb/s 2.5-Inch Solid-State Drive - SSDSC2CW120A310 (Drive Only): Computers & Accessories

ESI Audio Gigaport HD USB Audio Interface:
ESI Audio Gigaport HD Audio Interface at zZounds 

I will be replacing the gigaport with these:
JDS Labs - ODAC (ObjectiveDAC) Preorder
NwAvGuy


The next items I configured from mini-box:
Car PC, 12V Vehicle Computers, the makers of VoomPC

Power supply:
M2-ATX-HV 1 M2-ATX-HV, 140w output, 6v to 32v wide input Intelligent Automotive DC-DC Car PC Power Supply 

2x 2GB DDR3 SODIMM 1 MEM-SO-DDR3-2GBx2 

Motherboard:
Jetway JNF9D-2700 Mini-ITX Motherboard 

Case:
VoomPC-2 Car PC Enclosure 

I still need to purchase a fan, and I'm still looking at various software options


----------



## buttmann43 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have this monitor i am planning on posting in the classifieds this weekend. pm me if your interested.

Multi Touch Capacitive Double DIN High Bright Lilliput 669GL-70NP/C/T 7" Touch Screen Monitor with VGA DVI HDMI and RCA

I bought it couple months ago but i decided to do something different. i have every thing that came with it except the frame i molded to my dash kit so you would need to get a new one


----------



## whoever (Nov 21, 2008)

Ok so I thought I would share my findings with people.
Here is how I have the system setup 

Windows 7 32bit Premium
Audiomulch Download AudioMulch | AudioMulch.com
VAC (Virtual Audio Cable) Virtual Audio Cable Home Page
KarmaFX Plugins Pack KarmaFX - Audio & Music Software - Virtual Instruments and Effects VST/AU for PC and Mac.

Here is a great thread on setting it up from over on MP3Car.com (thank you Soundman98) How To: Basic setup in AudioMulch

ok so here is how I have it setup, 4way for Airborne RT5002(Tweeters), BGNeo10's(Midranges), Ciare 10NDL 10" (Woofers), and Subwoofers(have not chosen yet)

in Audiomulch under Edit, Settings, Audio General, Sample Rate 44.1khz
Sound In, Aux !n, Virtual Audio Cable
AuxOut 1 behringer DAC A Tweeter
AuxOut 2 DAC B Midrange
AuxOut 3 DAC C Woofer
AuxOut 4 DAC D Subwoofer

It looks like this when setup...










Now this is all before, or rather instead of using Convolver, or Audiolense XO, or REW.
So I started listening to music on a pair of headphones with this setup on just AuxOut 1 DAC to see how it sounded. What I noticed was a lot of hiss, so after some research I found a solution
Control Panel, Hardware and Sound, manage audio devices, Sounds, Sound Schemes, select No Sounds, Apply.

Ok great, well for about half hour. Then I started hearing skipping and ticks and pops. This is where Soundman98 from MP3Car.com made a hude difference for me again, he recommended a Latency checker...
DPC Latency Checker
I also used the system resource monitor with latency checker to discover it was my wifi on my Laptop, that is what I was using to test all this before I transfered it over to the CarPC. Since I wasn't going to use wifi on the CarPC I did this... 

Control Panel, >, All Control Panel Items, Administrative Tools,Computer Management, Device Manager,wimax(right click), disable, then Network Adapters, disabled my wifi.

HUGE difference, worked great! 

Ok so now I wanted to push it a little so I adjusted the VAC's (I purchased this) settings to 24bit, 96k. select VAC from program icons then (VAC)Control Panel, Cable Parameters, Format Range SR ....to (I selected 96K), BPS...to (I selected 24)

I then went back to Audiomulch and under Edit, Settings, Audio General, selected 96k
Sounded great, but I would still get a few pops every once and awhile. UGGGH.

Ok I'm not going to list this as I've been told it can cause issues so I dont want to be responsible for that, basically I set Windows Media Player and Audiomulch as High Priority programs in windows 7. I'm using a Western Digital 1TB drive as music source as that is how it will be in the vehicle.

Every once and awhile I still would get a latency issue, now this is all before I even began creating more demand on the system by actually using the plugin's. 

What I have come to is I'm going to sell off the CarPC I currently have, the Atom processor just isnt up to the task for this. 
What I will be purchasing is an i7 processor with an Intel Motherboard
Newegg.com - Intel Core i7-3770K Ivy Bridge 3.5GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) LGA 1155 77W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4000 BX80637I73770K 

Intel® Desktop Board DH77DF


----------

